# micro chipping



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 4, 2013)

does anyone know if veterinarians or anyone micro chips reptiles...? or do you or anyone agree on micro chipping them.... I am just wondering if anyone has experienced or done this.... in interested in doing it so if I take my iggy outside and she escapes then it will be possible to find her....


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 4, 2013)

As far as I know, microchipping is not GPS. A microchip just allows your pet to be scanned and identified once found. It doesn't allow your lost pet to be located. And I haven't heard of anyone putting a microchip in a reptile. Can anyone else weigh in?

Matt


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2013)

Microchipping is a rather broad term that can encompass a range of functionalities, including GPS. What is most commonly called microchipping by laypeople is the use of PIT tags (Passsive Integrated Transponder) which do not convey GPS information, but may relay information more than just identity (which is its primary usage). PIT tags are commonly used for research purposes in reptiles, rarely used for private reptile usage other than expensive specimens. Personally, because of the carelessness of many pet owners, I think all animals above a certain size should be PIT tagged and registered. The problem with PIT tags in reptiles, though, is there seems to be a high degree of marker migration (the tag moving to other parts of the body) and even the marker being shed somehow (although I think this is more to do with faulty implantation).


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok.....is there anyway to find out where or how I can or might be able to get a GPS implant for my igg that you know of?


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly think that any exotic reptile should be implanted with a such device because if they done it to begin with maybe the problem in south florida wouldn't have gotten so bad....


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 4, 2013)

_Microchips on the market for pets are AVID and Homeagain (the most popular) any Vet can do it for almost any animal but there are size requirements since it's a big needle for the implant. Just call Vets in your area for pricing. Some include the first year of registration as well as processing the paper to register you pet while others just charge for the chip and you have to register it yourself. The main issues we run into with microchips is when people don't register the chip or keep their information updated when ever they move. The only pet GPS over the counter that I know of are the collars which can come in handy at times but can also be removed._


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah that's why I was wondering if they had a gps implant


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2013)

There are a number of limits to the GPS chip implants that I know of, and they can all be summed up as - You do not have the security clearance to know. Suffice it to say, any GPS that civilians will have access to will be too short lived and too bulky to implant. If GPS is what you want, then the GPS collars are likely all you're going to get.


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok..... thank you guys for the info..... I was just wondering just in case my iggy would get out of her enclosure or loose that if for say she would climb a tree or something I could easily have a better chance of retrieving her but I think my best bet would if I would have her out get that collar as a percausion or just not take her out besides to put her in her enclosure supervised


----------

